# Map non soluble



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I have only been able to locate "Non-soluble" MAP monoammonium phosphate. 11-52-0. My plan was to foliar feed it since my ph is so high. I have searched high and low for soluble Map and I can not find any. My phos level is low and my ph is 8.4 . If I understand this correctly, phosphorous may not be available in the soil with high ph. So would it be worth spreading "non soluble" MAP to increase the phosphorous or would it still just not be available?
I will keep looking for soluble but I think I have reached the end. I found the non-soluble 1.5 hrs from here for $20 50lbs.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To address your soil problems, use granular fertilizer and not foliar. 1.5hr is a long drive. Check in the hometown folder to see if a member knows a place closer.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

So would you say it's somewhat available in the soil at ph 8.4? Making it worthwhile to increase the soil level


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree with @g-man. If correcting for a deficiency, pounds on the ground is the way to go. The phosphate portion of MAP is nearly 100% water soluble but unless you're dissolving it through mesh, it could be messy if you have dirty product and would take far more apps to correct for the deficiency.

With your pH, MAP is preferable over DAP as its initial reaction is acidic as well as its overall impact. Be sure to water in on your high pH soils to lessen chance of volatility.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

DeepC said:


> So would you say it's somewhat available in the soil at ph 8.4? Making it worthwhile to increase the soil level


Yes it is worth while. The roots will still manage to take it from the soil.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I should add, MAP is sold out in many places for 1Q. It's price has been skyrocketing lately due to short supply and increased demand.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for your help! I appreciate it!! @g-man @mowww


----------

